# Merkwürdige Würmer im Teich



## Astrid_2 (25. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
war vorhin am Teich und habe merkwürdige __ Würmer   entdeckt. Ich bin im Moment etwas überängstlich meint mein Männe. Unsere Fische benehmen sich etwas merkwürdig und ich bin auf der Suche nach der Ursache. 

Nun aber mal zu den Würmern:
Habe Euch mal ein paar Fotos von den nicht so schönen Tierchen gemacht, sie sind 3 - 4 cm lang. Wat iss dat denn nur????

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Astrid


----------



## HolgerSL (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

...bleibt ganz entspannt, ist nur ein __ Egel. Gut gegen Krampfadern 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutegel


----------



## Astrid_2 (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

Hi Holger,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe auch anfangs gedacht dass es ein __ Egel ist, aber haben die nicht einen Saugnapf? Das nette Tierchen hat eine Art spitzen Kopf, und manchmal, wenn der Wurm schwimmt, hat er am Ende eine winziges Luftbläschen, und manchmal ragt nur das Schwanzende aus dem Wasser, während der Kopf irgendwo im Teichboden steckt - natürlich in der flachen Zone -  
Ich finde, dass mein Tierchen nicht unbedingt Ähnlichkeit mit den Egeln bei Wikipedia hat, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?
Liebe Grüße
Astrid


----------



## HolgerSL (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

Hi Astrid,
upps, hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Dann ist doch Vorsicht geboten, vielleicht ein Alien!    ...nee Blödsinn, keine Ahnung. Bin gespannt, wer das Rätsel lösen wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

Hi Astrid,

ein Alien:beeten:, ne zum Glück nicht google mal unter Waffenfliege. Deren Larve müßte das nämlich sein:crazy: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Astrid_2 (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

Hallo Frank,
tja das ist sie, die Waffenfliege. Steht als Indikator für schlechtes Wasser mit geringem Sauerstoffgehalt?!
Dann ist mein Teich nicht i.O.?!
Aber wieso, meine Wasserwerte sagen doch etwas anderes aus?!
Versteh ich nicht!!!!!
Wir haben viele viele Pflanzen im Teich, das Wasser ist zwar nicht glasklar, aber die Werte stimmen doch. 
Oh man, wie soll ich jetzt ruhig schlafen?!
Danke trotzdem.
Liebe Grüße
Astrid


----------



## Redlisch (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

Hallo,
seit ihr da sicher mit der Waffenfliege ?
Die ist nämlich keine 3-4 cm lang ...

Aussehen tut sie ja wie eine, aber diese länge ...?

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

Hi Astrid,

mach dir keine Sorgen mit dem "Indikator für schlechte Wasserwerte". Das heißt nichts anderes, als das die Viecher so robust sind, das sie selbst noch da leben können wo alle anderen Tierchen schon den Löffel abgegeben haben . Heißt aber nicht das überall wo sie oder z.B rote Mückenlarven, Tubifex, Wasserasseln ect. leben auch das Wasser zwangsläufig schlecht sein muß 

@Axel

Die Größe einer Larve muß ja nicht der Endgröße des fertigen Tieres entsprechen:beeten: . Bei meinen Kobikröten war das auch zu beobachten. Die Quappen wurden teilweise 15-18cm lang, die Krötchen selbst waren nach der Metamorphose gerade mal 3cm lang:crazy: (oder meinst Du das die __ Weinschwärmer von Rainer auch 10cm lang werden wie die Raupe . Ein Teil der Länge entfällt hier ja auf das Atemrohr am Hintern, was ja später komplett wegfällt

MfG Frank


----------



## wusi (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Merkwürdige  Würmer im Teich*

hallo!

ich hab die ekelhaften dinger auch im teich, und hab eigentlich auch eher an __ egel gedacht! hab dann mal eine larve (jetzt weiß ich ja was es ist) zu einer meiner orfen geworfen. aber die wollte sie nicht fressen. naja, was solls. 

schönen tag noch,

mfg markus


----------

